# Ack!! Control Freak Shopkeepers Demanding Exclusivity!!



## CaliforniaSuds (May 3, 2010)

Hello Fellow Soapers!

I recently began marketing my handmade soap wholesale and keep running into shopkeepers who demand to carry my soaps exclusively in their town. The Exclusivity Demand might seem like a compliment at first, but it really translates as a limited income for my family. The frustrating thing is that other local soap companies are selling all over the neighborhood...

Are other soapers on Planet Earth dealing with this?

All the Best & Happy Sudsing!

CaliforniaSuds


----------



## donniej (May 3, 2010)

I wouldn't have a problem as long as there was something in it for me, like an acceptable minimum monthly purchase quantity.  Anything less wouldn't be worth while.


----------



## Healinya (May 3, 2010)

Would anything stop you from designing special labels just for those certain stores, and only selling that design to them? Then you are free to package other things your way and go about your business?


----------



## Tabitha (May 3, 2010)

I would not agree to an entire town.

I would agree to a 1-2 mile radius around the shop.

I am a shop owner & I do see their point of view. I do not want to but 200 bars of your soap & have my neighbor on eirther side also buy your soap. it would make it hard for me to move mine, esp if my neighbors under cut me.

I generaly offer excusive scents/names. You could change the names of your soap & make those names/ scents exclusive.  Maybe your lavender vanilla becomes Lavender Dreams available exclusively at Sally's Shop, or Sally's Lavender Dream, etc. That should make them happy.


----------



## Healinya (May 3, 2010)

I was thinking the same as Tabitha - she worded it a lot better lol


----------



## loveit_latherit (May 7, 2010)

Tabitha's idea is the best.

You may want to make a contract that they must purchase 'x' amount on the year and you wil make a line exclusive for them. This way you can make your soap and have it ready to ship knowing they have a commitment with you.

I delt with tthis as a manufacturer for my clothing and it's difficult. They are not woth keeping as a client if they don't qualify you giving them exclusivity. Don't hurt yourself in the pocket for them. But I think 2 things are key - minimum orders on a yearly basis based on dollers, and letting them know you will keep to a certain radius. Here in NJ, towns are close and the business area is big in each one so doing it town by town or category like 1 spa and 1 boutque. It's endless how you want to structure it. Just be fair to them and yourself


----------



## CaliforniaSuds (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you for your input, everyone!   
I had been thinking along the same lines, having a shop meet a certain quota per month in order for me to be exclusive. I also like the idea of renaming scents or using custom labels/packaging for a certain location.
Granted, some business owners will not be open to any of this. As crazy as it sounds, I've encountered several who are more interested in domination than in finding neat, unique products for their shop. Go figure.  :wink:
Thanks Again & Happy Sudsing...


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 4, 2010)

If they are that much of a pian in the buttt I would just not sell to them. They are likely to be pains in other areas too & a couple hundred bucks is not worth the head-ache IMHO.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 28, 2010)

When I have a customer demanding exclusivity I suggest Private Labelling for them with their name and logo on the labels.  I do charge a set-up fee to create the labels and all of my wholesale accounts have minimum orders.

I find that takes care of the exclusivity portion of the equation and has worked well for me....


----------

